# Teichumbau 2014



## sebt (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

unser Naturteich aus 1997 ist in den letzten Jahren ein wenig aus den Fugen geraten, die Pflanzen wucherten so sehr, dass wir es nicht mehr in den Griff bekommen haben. Zudem war der Teich von Anfang an zu niedrig, erhitzte sich dadurch im Sommer schnell, was das Algenwachstum beschleunigte. Viele größere Bäume rundum sorgten für massig Laub im Herbst und die Wurzeln gingen unter die Folie.

Also haben wir uns im Frühjahr für einen Teichumbau entschieden. Ziel sollte diesmal weniger ein wuchernder Naturteich sein, sondern ein pflegeleichterer Teich mit weniger Pflanzen, der tiefer ist und von der Gestaltung her eher puristisch.

Nun sind wir soweit fertig, der neue Teich ist von der Grundfläche her kleiner als der alte Teich, aber tiefer und hat nun ein Volumen von ca. 45 Kubikmeter. Der Randbereich wurde mit Schiefer gestaltet. Wir haben 7 Goldorfen im Teich (5 größere und 2 kleine), viel mehr ist an Fischen nicht geplant, da wir hier einen __ Fischreiher sowie einen Eisvogel haben, die den neuen Teich auch schon inspiziert haben. Nächstes Jahr wird noch eine Filteranlage von Oase angeschlossen sowie LED-Strahler und drei Leuchtkugeln.

Gruß
Sebastian

Anhang anzeigen 139617


----------



## sebt (2. Nov. 2014)

weiter:


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2014)

Deine Schieferkannte gefält mir. Hätte das ganze vielleicht etwas flacher gestalltet, weil ich gerne dann ein paar kleine Pflanzen dazwischen gesteckt hätte. Du willst ja keine Pflanzenmengen mehr aber so bischen was fände ich Idealer.

Dann sagst du was von einem Eisvogel......Da hätte ich dann noch irgenwo mir von den ganzen Anbietern hier einen großen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen besorgt.


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Sept!
Ist mal ein anderer Uferaufbau. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wie hast Du die" versteckten Probleme" gelöst? .......Staub und scharfe Kanten?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Der Schiefer finde ich auch Genial . Bloß ob der so bleibt über die Zeit . Wenn sich der ganz normale Algenflaum daufsetzt wirst du leider nicht mehr viel sehn davon ....


----------



## sebt (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Rückmeldungen!

@ Totto
Nächtes Jahr sollen noch zwei Seerosen eingesetzt werden. Dafür habe ich zwei Stellen geplant, die nicht ganz so tief sind (ca. 50-70 cm, der restliche Teich ist überwiegend ca. 1,80 m tief), siehe die roten Kreise im Bild. Es sollen schwach wachsende Seerosen bzw. Zwergseerosen werden, die nicht so wuchern. Wir haben noch einen kleinen "Seerosenteich" im Garten, der ist komplett mit Seerosen bedeckt, also soll es hier was dezenteres werden. Wenn man die Steine direkt hinter der Mauer um den Rand wegnimmt, können dort auch noch Wasserpflanzen eingesetzt werden, ich dachte an ein paar Wasserlilien. Mehr soll es wirklich nicht werden, da auch die Gräser im Uferbereich sehr groß werden können. Ich denke am Anfang neigt man immer dazu, zu viele Pflanzen einzusetzen. Ich will nun erst abwarten, zusätzliche Pflanzen kann man immer einsetzten.

@ Ron
Staub war kein Problem, der hat sich schnell gesetzt. Mit den Kanten der Steine habe ich auch so meine Bedenken. Wir haben im Teich unter und hinter die Steinmauer zusätzlich zwei Lagen Teichfolie, die noch übrig war und noch Schutzvlies.

@ Michael
An unserem ersten Teich von 1997 hatten wir auch teilweise Schiefer. Über die Jahre bleibt er nicht so intensiv grau und verliert etwas von seinem Glanz. Aber auf eine schöne Art, denn es ist ein Naturprodukt. Du kannst es mit der Dacheindeckung vergleichen - ein Dach aus Betondachsteinen sieht mit der Zeit unansehnlich aus, irgendwie verwittert, es bildet sich __ Moos etc., während Dächer aus Naturschiefer auch nach Jahren noch gut aussehen, mit einer natürlichen Patina.

Klar, die Mauer unter der Wasseroberfläche sieht man eh nicht mehr. Sinn der Mauer ist aber, dass man auch bei niedrigen Wasserständen im Sommer keine freiliegende Teichfolie am Randbereich über der Wasseroberfläche erkennt. Das war mir wichtig.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Toller Teich!
Die Holzterasse gefällt mir gut  like


----------



## sebt (11. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
der Teich hat den Winter gut überstanden, die Goldorfen fühlen sich wohl. Ich hatte noch zwei kleinere Goldorfen, die leider verschwunden sind - vermutlich der Eisvogel. Jetzt wird noch der Filter installiert und zwei Seerosen eingesetzt, evtl. ein paar Wasserlilien. Mehr soll es nicht werden.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## fischer (12. Apr. 2015)

gefällt mir sehr, wirklich schön..


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2015)

Ich würde auf den Teichgrund in einer tiefen Ecke noch noch Schrauben-Vallisneria einsetzen. Hätte etwas Angst das du die Algen sonst nicht in den Griff bekommst mit so wenig Pflanzen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vallisneria
Die werden bei ca. 1,80 m kaum biss nach oben kommen.


----------



## sebt (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich befürchte auch, dass das Wasser grün werden könnte. Allerdings werde ich den Fischbestand klein halten, max. 6 - 7 Goldorfen - was mir auch ausreicht, da sich diese im Vergleich zu Goldfischen eher an der Wasseroberfläche aufhalten und so etwas für's Auge bieten, auch bei geringer Stückzahl. Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Goldorfen vergleichsweise wenig vermehren.

Der Teich hat links einen Ausläufer (siehe Bild), der nur ca. 20 cm tief ist. Hier soll der Wasserrücklauf vom Filter in den Teich laufen. Eigentlich könnte ich diese Ecke komplett bepflanzen, quasi als zusätzlichen Filter. Gibt es Pflanzen, die Ihr hierfür empfehlen könnt? Sie sollten allerdings nicht zu stark wuchern.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2015)

__ Hechtkraut würde ich nehmen. Blüht. Viel Biomasse und kann man im Herbst einfach zurückschrauben.


----------



## sebt (12. Apr. 2015)

Das gefällt mir auch gut, danke!


----------



## sebt (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

den ersten Sommer hat der Teich jetzt hinter sich. Im Frühjahr wurde das Wasser plötzlich grün und man konnte die Fische nicht mehr sehen. Wir haben dann einen normalen Oase-Filter mit UVC-Lampe angeschlossen, der lt. Herstellerangaben für das Wasservolumen geeignet ist. Das war kein Fehler, schon nach 1-2 Wochen war das Wasser glasklar. Und das ist es nach wie vor, auch im Sommer bei > 40 Grad gab es keine Probleme. Ergänzt haben wir den Filter noch um einen Oase-Skimmer, der an die Filterpumpe angeschlossen wurde.

Ansonsten habe ich den Fischbestand auf jetzt insg. 10 Goldorfen aufgestockt, die sich offenbar auch sehr wohl fühlen. Sie schwimmen den ganzen Tag hin und her, sind ständig in Bewegung. Ob die auch mal müde werden?? Jedenfalls haben sie einen gesegneten Appetit! ;-) Mehr Fische oder gar Kois sind nicht in Planung, was wohl dann auch eine aufwändigere Filtertechnik erfordern würde.

An Pflanzen habe ich zwei Mini-Seerosen, Wasserlilien, __ Hornblatt und wie hier vorgeschlagen wurde, auch __ Hechtkraut eingepflanzt. Das Hechtkraut hat eine tolle Blüte, danke nochmal für den Tipp!!

Insgesamt will ich jetzt eine klare Line beibehalten, was die Gestaltung angeht. Es sollen nicht zu viele verschiedene Farben eingesetzt werden. Insgesamt wirkt die Anlage durch den Schiefer grau. Um den Teich herum im Schiefer bleibt es bei Gräsern (Lampenputzergras, __ Pampasgras und Chinaschilf), die die grundsätzlich eher strenge Teichform auflockern. Die Wasserlilien sowie das Hechtkraut blühen lila/blau. Die Goldorfen sind sehr präsent und sorgen für einen orangen Farbklecks. Da der Garten rundum mit Rhododendren, Kischlorbeer, verschiedenen großen Bäumen (__ Kastanie, __ Blutahorn, __ Amberbaum) eingewachsen ist, wirkt es nicht so leer und farblos, wie man vielleicht vermutet. Auf den Bildern wirkt es irgendwie so dunkel, sie spiegeln das tatsächliche Bild nicht so richtig wieder. Es ist jetzt natürlich kein klassischer Naturteich mehr, aber irgendwie auch keine japanische Anlage, eher eine Eigenkreation. ;-) Mittlerweile sind wir aber sehr zufrieden damit, weil der Pflegeaufwand im Vergleich zum Naturteich, der es vorher war, deutlich geringer geworden ist.

In den nächsten Wochen wird jetzt wieder das Netz über den Teich gespannt.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (7. Okt. 2015)

Hier noch Bilder im Frühjahr, kurz nachdem der Filter angebracht wurde:


----------



## sebt (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
wir haben in der letzten Zeit öfter Besuch von einem Entenpaar, die gelegentlich auch mal über Nacht bleiben. Wenn die Terrassentür nicht zu wäre, würden die beiden sicher auch ins Haus kommen.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2016)

Oh. Keule und Flügel......waren im Frühjahr auch bei mir und haben da das frische Grün abgefressen. Besonders, wenn man irgend welche Pflanzen neu kauft ist das nicht nett.
Auch das in den Teich rein Scheißen mag ich nicht so gerne.


----------



## sebt (20. Juni 2016)

Die beiden waren brav, haben aber auf die Holzterrasse gekackt. ;-) hab alles wieder sauber gemacht und den Teich "gestaubsaugt". Unsere 10 Goldorfen halten sich diesbezüglich leider auch nicht wirklich zurück.


----------

